# Wireless Connection Very Slow, LAN Working Fine



## Nadbadass (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello All,

I've run into an issue with my wireless connection at home. This connection has worked without issues until about 2 weeks ago, and now any device that connects to my network via wireless gets little or no internet speed.

The router I'm using is a linksys WRT610N V2. The LAN connection is working fine. When I make a wireless connection, it joins the network and shows a signal strength of 'excellent', but internet pages do not load, or load very slowly. I checked the speed on speedtest.net, and the wireless connection only gets about .5Mpbs download. 

Through LAN I'm getting nearly 10Mbps. I've tried everything I can think of to attempt a fix. Even when I connect with a Smartphone, it shows I'm connected and have a strong signal, but no web pages load, no data of any kind via wifi. 

I've checked the settings of the router, even reset some of the settings to see if that would help, and so far nothing I have tried has made any difference. I'd be very appreciative if anyone could offer up any ideas or suggestions of what could be going wrong and how I could get it working again. Cisco support wouldn't help me because I've had the router for over a year.

More system info:

LAN PC:
Windows Vista Ult 64bit

Wireless PC:
Windows XP Service pack 2


----------



## Nadbadass (Nov 10, 2010)

Just some More information, the wireless adapter I'm using on my XP machine is a Linksys AE1000.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,
Try following these steps. 
Also, have you tried power cycling the router?


----------

